# My new foster baby



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My new foster puppy, poor little guy is from a byb, he has a birth defect in his front foot so they couldn't sell him. He most likely will have to have the leg amputated because it's not repairable or useable. He's only 8 weeks old.

The vet staff named him Nemo. He is such a soft cuddle bug.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oyyyyyy...poor thing! I hope he adjusts to the amputation well. He is sooo adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable, that is so sad.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What a cutie! Luckily we all know how well the tri-pods manage to live just like any other dog  What exactly is wrong with his foot?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my goodnes.. He is ADORABLE. Poor little guy. I know a couple of you have amputees that are happy and healthy and live great lives. I hope he joins those ranks!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw look at that adorable little boy!!! He will be a mini-"Tuff-dog"!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG.......he is soooo cute! Poor little thing......he'll be adorable even with three legs.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Awe poor little guy. I know from my Gingeroo that he can be a happy healthy tripod! He'd probably be happy to get it out of his way! :-D He's ADORABLE, what is it that's wrong with the leg?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He's adorable!!!! I'm sure he will adjust to tripod life quickly.. dogs are so resilient especially at that young age!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor thing but he is so lovely 3 or 4 legs


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a gorgeous little cuddle bum
hope he gets his leg sorted soon 
bet it doesnt stop him from enjoying himself


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The problem with his leg is a birth defect. It looks like the ankle and foot didn't develop, he has no toes and no pads, and the foot turns under so he is walking on the top of the foot when he puts it down. He will do fine I'm sure, we just have to wait until he is a little bigger and has his vaccinations before they do any surgery. So he will be with me for several months.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is so adorable and I'm so sorry he has such a terrible birth defect. Poor baby.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh my goodness he is SOOO handsome, birth defect or not. He is precious!!!!  I'm looking forward to seeing his progress with you & more pictures!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. He is a doll and I hope that he has the greatest life ahead of him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my goodness! I think you have a keeper there.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

What a cutie!
He'd be a foster failure for sure with me!
Bless you and keep us posted on him.
Karen


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG he is sooo adorable !!! I don't know how you are going to be able to give him up after nursing him through his operation. Thanks so much for helping him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nemo*

Nemo is just precious and so beautiful!
Thank you for giving this little guy a loving place and the care I know you will.
There is a special person/persons out there for llittle Nemo and you are one of them for sure!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is just adorable and that face just makes you want to kiss him all over it. I am sure he will be fine as a tripod. We know the best looking male tripod Tuff Dog. I think he needs a little brother. Hint Hint.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, what a cutie, I'm sure he will do fine as a tripod...I could not give him up after having the surgery done...failed again..LOL


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

He is so sweet. I'd take him in, in a heartbeat, but my situation just does not allow for it. I'm sure our community here will make sure this adorable baby has a forever home.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Gosh - he's so darned handsome! 

Odd birth defect - let's hope his littermates have all been spayed/neutered - the parents as well. That's not something you want to repeat.

If you're not keeping him I'm sure there's a special family out there just waiting for him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a doll! It will be hard to give him up after he's been with you for a long time. That's how I ended up adopting Danny. LOL. I am glad he has you as his foster!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

He's so adorable... thanks for fostering the little guy


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck to you little Nemo...keep us posted. I do think Tuff Dog needs a little brother.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Gosh - he's so darned handsome!
> 
> Odd birth defect - let's hope his littermates have all been spayed/neutered - the parents as well. That's not something you want to repeat.
> 
> If you're not keeping him I'm sure there's a special family out there just waiting for him.


I wish, unfortunately they have no intention of discontinuing their breeding.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my Melissa, you're killing me here. He is ADORABLE!!!! I would want him in a heartbeat if our inn weren't full.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Cuddly*

*Nemo is one of the cutest fur balls I have ever laid eyes on:heartbeat:heartbeat
Lucky person that adopts him!!!*


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think that it would be too cool for Tuff Dog to get a tripod little brother  He could definitely show him that having only 3 paws does NOT stop you from having an amazing life!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, he is darling! Dang Byb's. Amputating as young as that and he probbly won't even remember, he'll think that is how every one!

I'm sure there is a dog person out there to snap him up.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Oh my Melissa, you're killing me here. He is ADORABLE!!!! I would want him in a heartbeat if our inn weren't full.


I keep telling you, what's one more! lol

Tuff dog need to come visit Texas and meet Nemo too!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He certainly is cute !! 

I hope all will go well with his future surgery and home placement.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

oh my! he is a doll, all floppy & curly like my blush was. give him a kiss from all of us, he deserves one!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

He is so beautiful. I hate that he may have to lose the leg, but he'll do fine.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nemo*

NEMO is the cutest little boy!
He deserves only the best of everything for the rest of his life.

What a Cuddly Little Guy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nemo*

HOW IS little NEMO doing?

He is just priceless and precious!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE him to bits!!!! You need to keep those pics coming Melissa.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nemo is a bouncy happy little puppy, he doesn't know there's anything different about himself. He is too cute to stand, and a little toot half the time, totally normal puppy.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He is gorgeous. What luck he has having you as a foster mom! I have a very soft spot in my heart for 3 legged dogs. I think that it stems from one that I worked with for months when I worked at the animal shelter. It was a berner mix and he ended up with the best home. I think that we'll eventually have a dog with some type of limb problem. There is just something special about them- I'm drawn to them!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone in GRRNT is taking bets that we will adopt him. Every tripod we can track in the history of the rescue has been adopted by their foster!

LOL!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my, he is precious!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

I am betting you adopt Nemo, too! 

He needs a SPECIAL MOM, and that you are!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ooooo, I don't know how I missed this little red bundle! 
In the right hands now, for sure 

As a thought, and at least in human infants, sometimes a leg/foot, arm/hand can penetrate/perforate the amniotic sac. The sac can then form a stricture around the body part and prevent further growth and development. 
Don't know how that happens without a leak, but I did actually get to see a delivery with this result once...

Hope lil Trip(od) thrives in your care
ETA, oops, I mean Nemo, how appropriate, lol


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

That has got to be one the of cutest puppies I've seen on here so far (with the exception of mine, of course)!

He is going to be a beautiful, red boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Does it count if another adopter of a tripod adopts him? You could get Colleen, Barb, Shar, Becca or Liz to adopt him that way! But my bet is on you as well! Aww come on, just look at that cute face!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nemo*

Nemo is the cutest!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

How is little Nemo?

He is just the most precious pup!!!


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

OMG - he is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

How is little cutie pie, Nemo?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Yes, how is cutie pie Nemo doing??


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He sure is a lovely pup they wanted to amputate Blarney's left hind leg but now its working quite good


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, sorry I didn't come back and update. Nemo had his surgery, it went spendidly. He hadn't been using the leg, so the day after surgery he was running around having zoomies like a nut. So funny. The leg was causing him some pain and discomfort and he was much more sedate and lazy than a normal puppy, so without it he is a happy camper and letting his mischevious streak out big time!

He has been adopted to a family with two kids and another puppy younger than him to play with. It was the best adoption, I was totally happy leaving him with them, perfect for Nemo.

Here is the little guy the morning he went to his new home, and then with their puppy when they met - instant playmates!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. I hope he has many, many happy years ahead of him. Thank you for helping this little guy out.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, what a different picture 

Glad he's doing great!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

What a cutie. I love happy endings - thanks for the update.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

wow they look likr they are having a blast 
thanks for the update 
nice to see him looking so good


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for the wonderful update! I love these stories with happy endings/beginnings! Nemo looks like a happy guy, and looks like he'll be having a blast with his new family! Thank you for giving him such a great start!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, I have been wondering about him, I even checked your Rescue's website and saw he had been adopted. 

Nemo is turning into one very handsome golden boy-he looks fantastic and very happy with his new buddy.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww what a great story. He's adorable!! I'd have such trouble giving my fosters away!! I couldn't do it!! Looks like he went with a great family though. I'm sure he's doing wonderful! So cute.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a wonderful outcome for him and everyone involved. Thank you for taking him in and helping him to a new life.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I love a happy ending!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Little Nemo touched my heart from the first moment I saw him.
I am so HAPPY FOR Nemo, and it's a happy ending because of you!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

What a great story! Thank you for helping him with his transition. what a sweet person you are.


----------



## KathyF (Apr 1, 2010)

What a heartwarming update! I'm so glad Nemo found a perfect home. I have a soft spot for tripods--our Bailey would have been one, had she survived the surgery. 

You're wonderful for having helped him along his journey.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

so happy he has a forever home. Thank you for caring so much for him.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful story and a great happy ending for little Nemo , thanks for sharing your story.


----------

